# Maysis boa dial hits Malavita bindings



## SpecializedMok (Mar 9, 2011)

Extra photos hope this helps


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you can get the non-winged highbacks for them. Any reputable burton shop can get them for you.


----------



## SpecializedMok (Mar 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> you can get the non-winged highbacks for them. Any reputable burton shop can get them for you.


OIC. That's good to hear. So I just ask them to switch it for me. Thank goodness I thought I was SOL! BTW do you know if those parts take long to get or do they usually have them in stock?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Try to swapping the highbacks. Meaning take the right one and put it on the left binding and vis versa.


----------



## SpecializedMok (Mar 9, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Try to swapping the highbacks. Meaning take the right one and put it on the left binding and vis versa.


I can try that also my boot has a double BOA so dials on both sides of the boot. Hope it works


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

SpecializedMok said:


> I can try that also my boot has a double BOA so dials on both sides of the boot. Hope it works


Oh forget it then.. I didnt' realize that you have boas on both sides..


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I would just hack the highbacks, a hole saw or dremel tool would do a pretty nice job.


----------

